# welche qualstufe?



## gumpal (1. Juni 2014)

Hallole
ich farm qual1 Rift locker flockig in ca. 15 Minuten.
sollte ich auf qual 2 Oder höher? Auch wenn es länger dauert.
findet man in höheren stufen spürbar mehr oder anderes?


----------



## Theopa (1. Juni 2014)

Am, besten postest du dein Profil und sagst mit welchem Char du spielst, dann kann man es am einfachsten sagen 

Die grobe Regel ist mE, dass man in die nächste Stufe wechseln sollte, sofern man:
1.) Nicht mehr stirbt, bzw. nur bei harten Elite mal ausnahmsweise umfällt
2.) Für eine Elite im Schnitt nicht länger als 10-15 Sekunden braucht
3.) Trashmobs fast schon "im Vorbeigehen" tötet.

Dann lohnen sich höhere Stufen eigentlich immer. Neuerdings bekommt man auf höheren Stufen auch mehr Loot, wenn man sich aber durchsterben muss oder für eine Elite eine Minute und länger braucht, lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht. 

Die genaue Droprate ist natürlich nicht bekannt, ich würde aber mal grob schätzen, dass sie in etwa mit dem EP und Goldbonus skaliert, was meine Erfahrungen ungefähr bestätigen.
Demnach würde man in etwa (reine Schätzung) auf T3 doppelt so viel legendären Loot wie auf T1, auf T6 etwa das 4-5fache finden. Immer das selbe Farmtempo vorausgesetzt. Jedoch ist alles über T4 nur für wenige Builds (Jadeernter Hexendoktor, etc.) effektiv farmbar.


----------



## Bobbotter (1. Juni 2014)

vielleicht hilft Dir diese Seite weiter ist zwar nur grob angerissen aber für den Anfang müsste es reichen:
Mein Link


mfg Bobb


----------



## gumpal (2. Juni 2014)

hm. danke für die antworten :-)
ich bin jetzt mal ein paar runden qual2 gelaufen. ging flüssig und entspannt. hat nur minimal länger gedauert. war fast nicht spürbar. gestorben bin ich bei ca. 20 kopfgeldern auch nicht.
macht es sinn noch eine stufe höher zu gehen? 
solange bis es schwierig wird?

allerdings von einer veränderten dropchance war nichts zu spüren. ist garnichts gedropt :-( wohl pech gehabt.


----------



## Taiklos (2. Juni 2014)

probieren geht über studieren, stell einfach mal auf qual 3 und versuchs, wenn du merkst es wird nix, kannste ja immernoch innerhalb des spiels runterstellen 

MfG


----------

